# Rectify relationships



## thesunset (Jul 2, 2014)

Good Morning, 

I’m working for a TV production company called TwoFour Broadcast, who make shows such as Educating Yorkshire, The Hotel Inspector and ITV1’s Splash!

At the moment we are producing a brand new, exciting show called ‘The Sunset’ (Working Title) 

The idea of this documentary is to celebrate the Great British family in all its forms against the backdrop of an amazing holiday abroad. It really is a great opportunity to spend time with your family (and friends) in a luxury European villa for free! Think of it like Googlebox on the beach! 

We are looking for families and couples of all shapes, sizes and ages. As part of the series we are looking into different family dynamics and possibly even couples who want to rectify their relationships.


Thanks,

Vanessa 

THE CASTING TEAM
Tweet us @tvfamilyholiday 
Like our Facebook TV FAMILY HOLIDAY


----------

